# Coding degenerative tears of shoulder ligaments



## Gran1234 (Oct 25, 2015)

I could use some advise on coding the shoulder ligaments, when not injury related.  Example:  supraspinatus, subscapularis, and infraspinatus tendon.  I can only locate "S" injury codes.  
Thanks, 
Cheryl


----------



## Prakash Ignatious (Oct 26, 2015)

we have only limited non-traumatic tear code. I think we shouldn't need to check trauma or non trauma. For Strain - Muscle or tendon rupture or tear, and For Sprain - ligament tear. if you go ahead these information its directly leads injury Chapters. 

Please let me know if you have additional information. kindly share it  for understanding.


----------



## amadams (Oct 26, 2015)

*Codes available for these non-traumatic procedures*

23410 - Repair of ruptured musculotendinous cuff (eg, rotator cuff) open; acute
23412 - Repair of ruptured musculotendinous cuff (eg, rotator cuff) open; chronic
23400 - Scapulopexy (eg, Sprengels deformity or for paralysis)
23190 - Ostectomy of scapula, partial (eg, superior medial angle)
23020 - Capsular contracture release (eg, Sever type procedure)
23450 - Capsulorrhaphy, anterior; Putti-Platt procedure or Magnuson type operation
23455 - Capsulorrhaphy, anterior; with labral repair (eg, Bankart procedure)
23465 - Capsulorrhaphy, glenohumeral joint, posterior, with or without bone block
23460 - Capsulorrhaphy, anterior, any type; with bone block
23462 - Capsulorrhaphy, anterior, any type; with coracoid process transfer
23410 - Repair of ruptured musculotendinous cuff (eg, rotator cuff) open; acute
23412 - Repair of ruptured musculotendinous cuff (eg, rotator cuff) open; chronic
23420 - Reconstruction of complete shoulder (rotator) cuff avulsion, chronic (includes acromioplasty)

These do not specify trauma related, so they are not specific to trauma.


----------



## chembree (Oct 26, 2015)

Have you looked at the M75.10*? The four muscles that make up the rotator cuff are the supraspinatus muscle, the infraspinatus muscle, teres minor muscle, and the subscapularis muscle.


----------



## Prakash Ignatious (Oct 27, 2015)

Can anyone clarify my question please? Above example only we can navigate directly from  Index of ICD 10 book. If I go ahead for muscle or ligament related tear which is because of non-traumatic, how will I move further to code. It is directly leads to injury codes.

Shall I Proceed the traumatic Codes Sprain and Strain from traumatic as of Starting with S series codes.


----------



## chembree (Oct 27, 2015)

Prakash Ignatious said:


> Can anyone clarify my question please? Above example only we can navigate directly from  Index of ICD 10 book. If I go ahead for muscle or ligament related tear which is because of non-traumatic, how will I move further to code. It is directly leads to injury codes.
> 
> Shall I Proceed the traumatic Codes Sprain and Strain from traumatic as of Starting with S series codes.



In the examples I gave above you can look them up seeing tear-subscapularis or tear-rotator cuff. There, you are given 'M' codes, which are nontraumatic.


----------



## kat wilson (Nov 5, 2015)

You can also look up by using derangment, for non traumatic tears.  Then you will have choices of site and type.  Hope that helps!


----------

